# Reflecting upon the past few months



## N_I_C_K (Jun 20, 2010)

*December 2009:* I weighed 181 pounds. The most I have ever weighed.
*(late) February 2010:* I weighed 178 pounds, lost some weight because of wrestling. 
*(early) March 2010:* I decided to lose weight and hopefully get a 6 pack. I went on a diet and got back into working out. 
*May 8th, 2010:* I weighed around 163 pounds. Working out and my diet were having effects, but slowly.
*May 9th, 2010:* I decided to stop drinking after doing it like once a weekend around 5 months. 
*May 31st, 2010:*  I weighed 153 pounds, the least I've weighed in a long ass time. I weighed 155 pounds. _I got in the sauna to lose water weight and dropped a deuce and weighed 153 just because I wanted to say I lost 25 pounds._ I realized I wasn't getting any stronger and didn't like that, so I decided to bulk up again. This way I could get stronger.
*June 1st, 2010:* Started bulking. I ate more protein and a lot more carbs. I decided to stop cardio as well. 
*June 20th, 2010:* I am back up to 165 pounds. I've kept the fat at a low and put on some muscle. I am a tiny bit pudgier then I was at the start so I decided to cut again. 

*Notes:* When I weighed 181 I had a lot of weight to lose, yet I wasn't fat. Just a lot more chunky than I wanted.

I did not quit drinking because I knew it was unhealthy or for any medical reason. Don't think that I wanted to quit.

I maxed out my last day of cutting and I got 180lbs. I again maxed out my last day of bulking and I got 200 pounds. 

I'll admit I took 1-Androstenediol every other day for a week. Don't say anything about the 1-Andro. I'm well aware that wasn't the wisest choice since I'm only 16.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Jun 20, 2010)

I will update this everytime something memorable comes up.


----------

